# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Aparece un pequeño hervidero de agua en zona volcánica del Campo de Calatrava

## tescelma

(Terra noticias/Agencia EFE)

Según ha explicado el propietario del terreno, Antonio López Castro, ha surgido una columna de agua y gas. López Castro ha comentado que el agua ha comenzado a 'manar' de forma natural por un sondeo que se realizó hace 30 años y que utilizaban habitualmente para regar el viñedo que se extiende por esta parcela de tierra.

El chorro de agua puede estar arrojando entre 80.000 y 100.000 litros de agua a la hora.

Según Castro, el caudal del agua se mantiene con la misma intensidad desde la mañana, lo que ha provocado que una buena parte del viñedo se haya inundado.

Junto al sondeo de donde ha empezado a brotar el agua, ha dicho, el pasado mes de diciembre se produjo un hundimiento del terreno que les obligó a reafirmar el terreno con tierra.

Alberto Plata, concejal del Ayuntamiento de Bolaños de Calatrava, ha comentado que la salida del agua se puede producir como consecuencia de la subida del nivel freático del agua que, puede haber superado la capa de terreno por donde se estuviera produciendo una salida natural de gases volcánicos que, a su vez, serían los que estuvieran empujando el agua hasta sacarla a la superficie.

La salida del agua se produce con mucha fuerza, lo que provoca un gran ruido cuando llega a alcanzar la superficie.

La aparición de este tipo de hervideros o chorro no es habitual en el Campo de Calatrava, aunque tampoco es un hecho excepcional, puesto que en el año 2000, la perforación de un pozo para riego en Granátula de Calatrava originó la aparición de un gran chorro de agua, que llegó a alcanzar cerca de treinta metros.

El chorro, que se conoció coloquialmente como el 'geiser de La Mancha', llegó a estar expulsando agua durante más de seis meses.

Al igual que entonces ocurría en el chorro de Granátula, en el hervidero de Bolaños de Calatrava se detecta una fuerte presencia de anhídrido carbónico (CO2).

Este fenómeno es normal y conocido en esta zona volcánica, donde el agua contiene importantes cantidades de CO2 que provocan manantiales en los que se aprecia el burbujeo del agua e, incluso existen fuentes que dan agua carbonatada.

El hervidero o pequeño chorro que ha surgido en Bolaños de Calatrava ha levantado la expectación de muchos vecinos que durante gran parte del día se han acercado hasta el lugar.

La comarca del Campo de Calatrava en una de las regiones volcánicas más importante de la Península Ibérica, en donde la muestra de esta actividad ha dejado a la vista más de 200 centros de emisión volcánicos, repartidos a lo largo de unos 5.000 kilómetros cuadrados de superficie.

Estos importantes centros de emisión volcánicos suponen uno de los mejores ejemplos de la actividad volcánica de la Península Ibérica, colocándolos por encima de regiones como Olot (Gerona), el Cabo de Gata (Almería) o las Islas Chafarinas (Melilla).

En el año 2009, investigaciones del grupo Geovol, del departamento de Geografía y Ordenación del Territorio de la Facultad de Letras del Campus de Ciudad Real, lograron que el Instituto Smithsonian, dependiente del Museo de Historia Natural de Estados Unidos, reconociera internacionalmente el Campo de Calatrava como área volcánica activa.

----------


## ben-amar

¿no queria agua para regadio?  :Big Grin: 

En serio, aunque no es una cosa que sea frecuente tampoco es de muy extrañar, y tampoco quiere decir que sea de origen volcanico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En serio, aunque no es una cosa que sea frecuente tampoco es de muy extrañar, y *tampoco quiere decir que sea de origen volcanico*.


Pero lo más probable es que se deba a ello...

Hace no mucho leí este interesante artículo publicado en el Diario de Castilla-La Mancha:




> http://www.dclm.es/news/148/ARTICLE/...010-04-19.html
> 
> *Campo de Calatrava, "zona volcánica activa"*
> 
> *La región volcánica del Campo de Calatrava está dormida, pero no muerta. Por ello, un sistema de vigilancia que contará con instalaciones de seguimiento sísmicas, geodésicas, geofísicas, geoquímicas y de análisis e interpretación de datos permitirá vigilar esta zona, que se localiza en el centro de España, en la provincia de Ciudad Real.*
> 
> El Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGM) y la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha a través del Departamento de Geografía y Ordenación del Territorio de la Facultad de Letras del Campus de Ciudad Real, suscribirán en breve un convenio para instalar y poner en funcionamiento el complejo sistema de vigilancia volcánica.
> 
> Esta iniciativa se producirá después de que en el año 2007 la doctora Elena González Cárdenas, de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha y su equipo de investigación "GEOVOL", realizaran la primera datación radioisotópica por el método del carbono 14, a partir de un paleosuelo fosilizado por depósitos de flujos piroclásticos en el volcán Columba, que permitió determinar una erupción volcánica para este edificio en el Holoceno.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.dclm.es/news/148/ARTICLE/...011-03-05.html




> *¿Cómo tapar el géiser de Bolaños de Calatrava?*
> 
> Expulsa unos 500.000 litros de agua a la hora
> 
> Sábado, 5 de Marzo 2011
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Bolaños de Calatrava (Ciudad Real) va a pedir a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) que estudie la manera de poder dar una solución al hervidero de agua que ha aflorado en este municipio, situado en plena zona volcánica del Campo de Calatrava.
> 
> El hervidero surgió ayer de forma espontánea en un viñedo de este municipio ciudadrealeño, cuando de un sondeo realizado hace treinta años, salió un gran chorro de agua en forma de géiser que formaba una columna de agua y gas que llega a superar el metro de altura.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!: Madre, vaya caño de agua...
No decían que por ahí no había mucha agua... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## No Registrado

¿No quería el paisano agua para regar las viñas?

Pues toma, pájaro!!!!!

 De vez en cuando sale uno de esos.

----------


## Luján

Que la embotelle y la venda como "Vichy Manchego", Agua carbonatada de propiedades milagrosas.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A lo mejor se saca unos buenos cuartos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que la embotelle y la venda como "Vichy Manchego", Agua carbonatada de propiedades milagrosas. 
> 
> A lo mejor se saca unos buenos cuartos.


Eso sí que es visión empresarial, jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Oye, pues no sería mala idea. Viste aquello que valía una botella de agua 6.000 eurazos porque decían que tenía no se qué leches en vinagre???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pues esto lo mismo... a embotellar ese agua y a ganarse un buen sueldito extra, que como está la cosa, hay que aprovechar todo lo que se pueda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pevema

Pues si este es impresionante, el de Granátula que apareció en el 2000 a pocos kilometros de este debió de serlo mucho mas con sus 30 metros de altura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues si este es impresionante, el de Granátula que apareció en el 2000 a pocos kilometros de este debió de serlo mucho mas con sus 30 metros de altura.


Vaya fotazo pevema :Wink: .
Madre mía el ruido y la experiencia tuvieron que ser impresionantes :Wink: .
Algo parecido a eso vi cuando una máquina picó una tubería por error :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues si este es impresionante, el de Granátula que apareció en el 2000 a pocos kilometros de este debió de serlo mucho mas con sus 30 metros de altura.


La virgen... vaya caño  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Eso sí que es riego por aspersión... :Big Grin: , los olivos y esas viñas, no creo que se quedaran secos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de ver en las noticias el hervidero de  agua, segun han dicho, encharca ya 3 Has.(¿o ha dicho 6?), y por lo visto con un buen nivel  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Estuve yo viéndolo y como era septiembre... hicimos un poquito de vendimia los amigos... Pero eso sí, no hay fotos ya que el tema del agua y las cámaras de fotos en esa época no eran mi fuerte... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ah, chicos, no olvidéis poner de donde habéis sacado las fotos, ok?
Un saludo y esperemos que tanto ayuntamiento como confederación del Guadiana "pongan freno" a ese chorro y no aumente los daños a unos grandes niveles... :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya puestos podrían hacer una buena balsa o embalse cerca de cada posible hervidero, por lo menos así no se perdería el agua... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Luján

> Ya puestos podrían hacer una buena balsa o embalse cerca de cada posible hervidero, por lo menos así no se perdería el agua....


El problema es que nunca se sabe dónde van a salir. Son muchas las variables: piezometría del acuífero, cantidad de gas, tipo de roca, altura de agua en el acuífero, tipo de suelo, etc.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El problema es que nunca se sabe dónde van a salir. Son muchas las variables: piezometría del acuífero, cantidad de gas, tipo de roca, altura de agua en el acuífero, tipo de suelo, etc.


No hay problema... eso se hace una buena presa a lo Alqueva por debajo de Ciudad Real, y allí podrá entrar toda  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y sino... pues más abajo estará Cijara esperándola con los brazos abiertos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Calatravo

He encontrado unas fotos que han subido a la página de eltiempo. 

Según las noticias, van más de 8ha inundadas y sigue manando.

http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...e-bolanos.html

----------


## ben-amar

Me da a mi que el duenño del terreno va a tener que cambiar el cultivo  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Me da a mi que el duenño del terreno va a tener que cambiar el cultivo


Sí, al menos tendrá para una cosecha de arroz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GEOMAN

Esta actividad se debe a que esta región es una "zona distensiva" es decir que la corteza tiene menos espesor de lo normal. El fenómeno se denomina hidrovulcanismo, se produce generalmente cuando el acuífero alverga mucha agua, el agua se infiltra a gran profundidad se acerca al punto caliente y pasa a vapor en ese momento se produce un ascenso "explosivo" del agua en forma de vapor mezclado con otros gases y elementos, poco antes de llegar a la superficie vuelve al estado líquido.

----------


## REEGE

La manera de salir agua... hoy salió otra vez en las noticias y también he visto las fotos que han publicado en el tiempo y es exagerada la manera de salir agua...
Muchas gracias Geoman por tus explicaciones.
Veremos a ver lo que dura... como sea lo mismo que Granátula... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Calatravo

Os dejo esta página en la que actualiza el estado de la surgencia de Bolaños por los investigadores que están estudiando su origen y composición.

Al final podéis ver el enlace a una decena de videos en youtube, grabados por las mismas personas.No os lo perdáis, parece como si en las viñas hubiera Schweppes!!

http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/egcar...la%C3%B1os.htm

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfMvNn1pxFQ&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Calatravo

Hoy ha dejado de manar agua

http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php/...-expulsar-agua

----------


## Luján

> Hoy ha dejado de manar agua
> 
> http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php/...-expulsar-agua


Pues vaya!

Se habrá vaciado la bolsa de gas.

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora toca recoger ese agua y dejar todo como estaba  :Big Grin: 

En serio, como dice Lujan, cuando acaba el gas deja de existir el impulsor del agua hacia arriba, con lo cual, el agua permanece en esa bolsa.

----------


## Salut

> Esta actividad se debe a que esta región es una "zona distensiva" es decir que la corteza tiene menos espesor de lo normal. El fenómeno se denomina hidrovulcanismo, se produce generalmente cuando el acuífero alverga mucha agua, el agua se infiltra a gran profundidad se acerca al punto caliente y pasa a vapor en ese momento se produce un ascenso "explosivo" del agua en forma de vapor mezclado con otros gases y elementos, poco antes de llegar a la superficie vuelve al estado líquido.


Y cómo ves la posible explotación geotérmica?  :Cool:

----------


## GEOMAN

> Y cómo ves la posible explotación geotérmica?


Hola Salut, sinceramente la posible explotación geotermica la veo muy complicada, lo que ha pasado es un evento aislado producido por una profusa actividad en el manto provocando en el "punto caliente" asociado que afecta a esa zona, se haya producido aporte de gases y flujo de calor importante. Pero este flujo de calor no es continuo ni permanente. A parte de que para que exista un yacimiento geotérmico y que sea explotable se deben de dar otros requerimientos.  En todo caso sería de "baja temperatura" (60 - 90º ) válida para tener agua caliente y calefacción pero no para producir electricidad.

----------


## Salut

Gracias por la info  :Smile:

----------

